# Ive read thread after thread after thread...Still need info



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

*Ok here goes. I am leaning towards heat transfer and need info. I have created awesome ideas for t shirts, Hats, sweatshirts, etc.... I have pitched them to shops around my area and they are ready to start selling them for me. *

*I need to know one how to get around having to cut or get rid of the polymer film window around heat transfers. My designs are multi colored and would be extremely difficult to accomplish with Screenprinting so thats out.. *

*I looked into Dye sub cause Hanes makes Soft Link T shirts but could not get a price on what the shirts cost?? AGAIN LOST!!! Does anyone know of a better Dye Sub i could use or one that will actually work with 100% cotton?????*

* So what i need is info on the best paper to use for pressing with little or no cutting cause with my designs i will be cutting for hours and hours. *

* I would also like to know more about Vinyl Printers and Cutters can they print multi colored designs and cut out the background as well or too complicated for the printer to accomplish. I will make great money when these shirts hit the racks so eventually i will go to Direct 2 Garment printing so please any help or info would be greatly appreciated.*

*I use:*

*Epson cx5400 with Magic Mix Inks *
*Hix Heat Press*

*Notice no paper choice cause i cant seem to get beyond the grey window????*


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you get signed Purchase orders from the stores ? indicating how much $$$ you will get ? and what quantities you need ?

this may help you decide on the printing method beyond paper type.


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tbot i will be getting $14.50 per shirt the store gets 5.00 per shirt. According to the last meeting i attended with the rep. What other type is there besides the ones i listed??? Sending my design out to a 3rd party to get printed????


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> Tbot i will be getting $14.50 per shirt the store gets 5.00 per shirt. According to the last meeting i attended with the rep. What other type is there besides the ones i listed??? Sending my design out to a 3rd party to get printed????


yeah, there are different ways to get the shirts printed/made. 
It really depends on the quantity you need done.
If you can get signed purchase orders from retailers for a total sales $X amount and quantity, then you will have a better idea of what print process/paper or whatever will fill the demand and production budget. Mind you that usually peeps have samples made of what the end result of the shirts are than show them to retailers. I guess you've managed to by pass that somehow.

yes, there are companies that can fill your orders from start to finish. But it all depends on the quantity you need...... options will vary accordingly.

if you are talking about 1 or 2 designs for a few dozen each type deal, that may narrow the quality factor, perhaps a DTG contractor may be the way in this scenario, or other like digital transfers.


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tbot thanks for the advice and yes i thought the same thing when i met with the guy and i asked him dont you need to see a end result of the shirt before you decide??? 

Astonished......He said NO!! 

Ok all that aside what way do you think would be less costly im not talking about labor and shirts im talking strictly equipment wise. I am really leading towards Heat Transfer due to the complicated designs i have developed. I have been doing lots of research and reading about the Duracotton 98 paper but in order for me to get that paper i have to get a new laser printer cause for me in the past i have always relied on my Epso n and Brother Ink jet printers with Magic Mix Inks in the chambers. Let me know what you think or anyone else on that matter?????


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tell me is there a paper for Ink Jet Printers that works as well as the Duracotton 98 paper and if so where can i get it?? 

Also i have this to add about the whole Duracotton 98 Debate.
90% of most people in this world own Ink jet Printers for the simple fact ease of use and not as much to replace ink when empty. So why not create a paper for Ink jet Printers as well unless they werent targeting the Home Based Business market and went more towrds the Store Operated and Owned businesses. Boggles my mind if i new the enggineering and process of developing the paper i would do it for ink jet Printers and then everyone would be happy. So now all us ink jet peeps are left out to hang and dry while the laser printer peeps are moving forward.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> Tbot thanks for the advice and yes i thought the same thing when i met with the guy and i asked him dont you need to see a end result of the shirt before you decide???
> 
> Astonished......He said NO!!
> 
> Ok all that aside what way do you think would be less costly im not talking about labor and shirts im talking strictly equipment wise. I am really leading towards Heat Transfer due to the complicated designs i have developed. I have been doing lots of research and reading about the Duracotton 98 paper but in order for me to get that paper i have to get a new laser printer cause for me in the past i have always relied on my Epso n and Brother Ink jet printers with Magic Mix Inks in the chambers. Let me know what you think or anyone else on that matter?????


at this point if you are thinking of Digital Transfer paper media to get the shirts made for a small quantity in full color type thing, may be speak to *Josh the imprintables guy*  and see if he can set you up for the short term. 

On the long term perhaps 4 color process screen printed transfers (large quantity savings).


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

I looked into the Screen Printed Transfers.....Only thing is ....CAN I MYSELF create these transfers or do i have to have a large company with large presses, screens, mesh, emulsion and all that other crap do them for me??


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> I need to know one how to get around having to cut or get rid of the polymer film window around heat transfers. My designs are multi colored and would be extremely difficult to accomplish with Screenprinting so thats out..


As far as I know, there is not any brand of inkjet transfer paper that does not leave a window. However, some brands have a much less noticable window than others.

I think some people have used a vinyl cutter to cut out around inkjet transfers. Check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t7548.html?



StackemHard said:


> I looked into Dye sub cause Hanes makes Soft Link T shirts but could not get a price on what the shirts cost?? AGAIN LOST!!! Does anyone know of a better Dye Sub i could use or one that will actually work with 100% cotton?????


Dye sub will not work on 100% cotton. I think the fabric must be at least 60% polyester. I do not know how much the Hanes shirts are, but in general dye sub blanks are more expensive than cotton blanks.

Here are some threads you should check out:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t39.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t47.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t4673.html

Also check out dyesub.org for lots more info.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> I looked into the Screen Printed Transfers.....Only thing is ....CAN I MYSELF create these transfers or do i have to have a large company with large presses, screens, mesh, emulsion and all that other crap do them for me??


You can create these yourself if you have a screenprinting press.

Most people outsource them to other companies. Here's a list:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095

However, since you mentioned that your designs have a lot of colors, this might not be the best option for you. Screenprinted transfers are priced similar to traditional screenprinting - the more colors, the more expensive it will be.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It would help if we could see a small sample image. It's possible that your shirts WOULD work with screen printing, but you may not have found the right printer.

If you already have orders for the shirts, and the retail stores are prepaying you for the inventory you sell to them, then there's almost no risk for you to get them printed by a printer and have them sent to the store. If they are doing it on consignment, then screen printed transfers might also work.

After seeing the image (or a sample that looks like what your designs are), we can better assist you with ways to make it happen.

If they *can* be screen printed, you could invest in a heat press, then find a company to print the transfers. Buy some blank t-shirts and print the shirts as you need them.

Or you could just outsource the job to a screen printer that could handle the images and have the shirts shipped from the screen printer to the store that is selling them for you.

Or you could find a DTG (Direct to Garment) printer and order some sample t-shirts printed with your design. If you like the quality, you can just outsource the printing to the DTG printing service and have them print the shirts as you need them.

You have lots of options to make it work


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok thanks all to have replied i take all your input and info to heart and am deciding but i still have someone yet to tell me what paper they think is best in case i have to go with the Heat Transfer method???

Would Duracotton 98 be my best bet?? Is it worth buying a new Laser printer???


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

The Dye sub t-shirts are anywhere between $4.00 - $ 6.00 per shirt. That's OK for one of a kinds. It all depends on the number of shirts Stackem needs with the same design? Once we know that we can figure out the most efficient methods.

Alex


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> am deciding but i still have someone yet to tell me what paper they think is best in case i have to go with the Heat Transfer method???
> 
> Would Duracotton 98 be my best bet?? Is it worth buying a new Laser printer???


heat transfer method meaning digital type transfers and NOT screen printed right ? if so, duracotton98 is somewhat of a progressive product in development i think. You're best bet is to have a look at Lou's VD'S and perhaps use the transfer paper he uses or something like it. 

I dont have the VIdeo thread link handy but..... hey guys, anyone know where that link is ???? .


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Here it is:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t5286.html


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I watched those videos a while ago and i was impressed but hows the polymer window on the Iron All???


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Iron All has a polymer window, but it is one of the less noticable windows. I'm pretty sure that you will still need to trim around the transfer.

Also, there seems to be an Iron All shortage lately, some of the suppliers are backordered. If you have a printing deadline it might not arrive in time.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> Thanks everyone. I watched those videos a while ago and i was impressed but hows the polymer window on the Iron All???


never tried it myself but i think you need to trim it.


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok thanks i look forward to trying the Iron All Paper as soon as i can.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

StackemHard said:


> 90% of most people in this world own Ink jet Printers for the simple fact ease of use and not as much to replace ink when empty.


90% of people in this world own inkjets because they were well marketed and have a lower upfront cost.

It's actually a lot more expensive to keep an inkjet printer in ink in the longterm. Laser toner is more expensive per unit, but normally goes a lot further.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you can't find any IronAll, try Magic Jet/Transjet II/IW Jet II. This paper still requires cutting (they all do really -- even the Duracotton wax window is visible if you don't cut I've heard, though it is slight). It's easier to find and easier to use than the IronAll, though doesn't leave the same soft hand.

Vinyl will not work well with multiple colors; 2-3 spot colors is usually the most you'll get from vinyl effectively.

I also suggest posting a sample image if your design, as Rodney said. You may think there are 8 different colors, for example, but with the right blends and gradients you could get away with 3. This would open up ordering plastisol transfers or simply outsourcing the screen printing directly.

Getting 3/4s profit on without any sample product is an amazingly good deal for you, even if it is simply consignment and not wholesale. Does this retailer need any OTHER shirts?


----------



## praisehim743 (Oct 30, 2007)

To your question about transfer paper with leaser printers, I have been using (Elect-one step) Transfer paper for light garments. I also use it with a cannon 1180 leaser color printer. I get if from conda.com where I get my sublimation products.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I've ordered opaque transfer paper from new milford to try. Lou's video on it shows a soft hand but you'll still need to cut out your transfers. No getting around it with heat transfers.


----------

